

Ask HN: finishing projects that got stale? - zxcvvcxz

So as a starting developer working on a project I'll typically run into the following cycle:<p>1. Come up with a project to work on that I think is super-cool and that I can execute.<p>2. Start working on project for weeks/months, do pretty well, make it past the halfway point and get most functionality going.<p>3. Uh oh, this thing I've designed looks and feels like crap, even though it pretty much works. Motivation starts dipping. Innovation and creativity fade.<p>4. Either gruelingly force myself to finish something I once thought was so cool (but I now feel is a burden), or abandon it and go back to step #1.<p>So now I have a list of kinda-interesting but unfinished projects that I can't really stand to look at. Why does this cycle happen? It can't be solely because of my lack of good UI/visual design.<p>And better yet, how do I motivate myself to finish these projects that I've abandoned? They're still worth completing for the sake of building up my portfolio, but the motivation just isn't there.<p>Looking forward to hearing your insights.
======
LaggedOut
Sounds like you actually have too much work load; I would bench all the
projects other than one, preferably the one which is almost finished.

It's a common cycle and I have actually been trapped in it a few times,
however once you complete a project and it works well the satisfaction helps
motivate you to do the same on your other projects.

Also ever thought about getting some help with the projects from friends
etc...? it makes the process a lot more enjoyable when you have someone to
help and talk with :)

Best of luck with the projects!

